# Dry Ferts



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm currently useing seachem's stuff and its starting to get expensive. I've heard from rookie that you guys say dry ferts is the way to go. What all are you useing and where do I get it?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

gregwatson.com is the place to go.

Most of us use KNO3 as a source of nitrates, KH2PO4 as a source of phosphates, K2SO4 as a source of potassium, and CSM+B for traces. That covers most of what you'd need and depending on your tank size and uptake requirements you can either make stock solutions or dry dose. Here's a good way to find out what you need - http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_aquacalc.htm


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

What about the pmdd pre mix or would it be better to buy it all seperate?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Every tank has different needs. I think you would be best served buying the ferts individually, learning what works for your tank, then coming up with a custom PMDD if you want. I'll break it down a little better later this afternoon but I have to head off for class right now...........

BTW, what size tank do you have?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Most can get by with just CSM+b, KNO3, and KH2PO4. K2SO4 may not be needed. Depends on your Potasium needs but the other 2 macro ferts provide K as well.


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a 92 corner, 75, and a 30. The 92 and 75 both have overflows.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum swoape. Could you tell us a little about yourself?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

steel1212 said:


> What about the pmdd pre mix or would it be better to buy it all seperate?


I to prefer the separate ferts over PMDD since PMDD does not include phosphate, so you would need to purchase that anyways. Our water has a good amount of magnesium in it so it isn't necessary to add Mg (ingredient in PMDD) as long as you are doing water changes frequently. You more than likely won't need to supplement K2SO4 (an ingredient in PMDD) if you are adding KNO3 and KH2PO4 separately either. That said, go with what you think will be easiest for you to dose


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm 6 foot, 200 pounds, looking for a quiet country girl....oh wait wrong forum lol. Well I just got into planted tanks because my friend made me do it  I have discus, kribs, bristlenose, and rams in my 92 plus a big list of diffrent plants. I have sailfin mollies and albino bristlenose in my 75, with more plants. Rams and albino long fin bristlenose in the 30 and its my grow out tank from the others. I have the list of plants at home that I have and I'll have to post them later. I run DIY co2 and will be going to pressurized later. I'm also useing seachem's ferts but I want something cheaper.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

steel1212 said:


> Well I just got into planted tanks because my friend made me do it


What an excuse  I think that is actually how most of us got into planted tanks.



steel1212 said:


> I have discus, kribs, bristlenose, and rams in my 92 plus a big list of diffrent plants. I have sailfin mollies and albino bristlenose in my 75, with more plants. Rams and albino long fin bristlenose in the 30 and its my grow out tank from the others. I have the list of plants at home that I have and I'll have to post them later. I run DIY co2 and will be going to pressurized later. I'm also useing seachem's ferts but I want something cheaper.


What??? No Rift Lake Cichlids??? I thought that was a requirement for living in SW Ohio  Make sure you post your plat list later so we (SWOAPE members) can start trading some of our stuff with you 

How are you managing DIY CO2 on tanks that size! That must be a real PITA! I have to admit that I never did DIY CO2 so I'm not the one to give any advice on it other than to go pressurized as soon as you can.

Oh yeah, Welcome to SWOAPE!


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

I run 2 diy 2 liters on the 92 and just one on the 75. I use the hagen ladder on the 92 and wood air stones on the 75/30. I just need the regulator/bubble counter/ solenoid and diffuser and I"m good to go on the pressurized stuff.


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
Anubias barteri
Nymphoides aquatica
Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan'
Ludwigia repens
Ludwigia glandulosa
Limnophila aromatica
Alternanthera reineckii ''roseafolia''
Kliener bar sword
Red rubin swords
amazon sword (anybody want them lol)
Hygrophila polysperma "rosanervig"
Hygrophila polysperma "ceylon"
Rotala rotundifolia
Jave fern
Lace java fern
Java moss
water lettuce
Nymphaea sp. 'rubra'

I think thats it


----------

